# Bachmann Annie Coal train



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

This weekend, Jan. 12-13th, The Kansas City Garden RR Society attended the Great Train expo held at the American Royal Building in KCMO. This morning,  (Sunday), I got the chance to pull a 39 Coal Car train with my Bachmann Annie that has been converted to MTH DCS by Ray Mannley. I was told that it " couldn't do it", but it did!!!!!!! /Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/Fck/FCKeditor/editor/images/smiley/msn/wink_smile.gif  and here is the Proof..........

A couple of the pics are kind of blurry, but if you look close enough you tel it is my Annie, and YES it is connected to the train!!!!!!!
























































  Cliff


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

LOL  You had to see it to believe it but I can confirm that this event DID actually occur and that little guy was able to pull them and HAUL backend.      I couldn't believe it and was laughing the whole time from disbelief.  

I was afraid Cliff was going to challenge one of my Mallets to a pull off contest...  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif

Raymond


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Hehehehe.. that's great.. Nicely done Cliff.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Now thats ccool Cliff pulling that many cars with that loco.  It sure was a smoken also.  Later RJD


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I've always been impressed with my Annie. I've never had that many cars on hand to pull, but it'll pull all the cars I own 'cept the Chevy.


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

That is quite impressive Cliff.   I have never exceeded 10 cars with my Annies purely to be "on the safe side".  You give me encouragement to go for one or two more.


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

I wonder what is under the Hood/boiler of that Annie. I think it might be turbocharged. But, I witnessed it also. It started slow but Cliff got it up to at least 90 smph 

David


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

That is really impressive!! I have a dead version 2 Bachman big hauler that is being prepared for repair at Bachmann.  Still, I don't think I'd attempt to recreate that scene!!   Did you make any modifications to the drive, like adding a BBT drive?  Did she slip getting everything rolling?  I don't think I'd even attempt that with any one of my engines.  Double headed mikados (LGB and Aristo) *maybe! 

*Mark


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

There aren't any modifications that would make it more durable.  It was only for a short while and only just to see if it would do it.  lol  It did slip, in fact we had to keep it moving at a descent speed in order for it to stay moving.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah thats impressive... but how many cars will it pull on a 4% grade on a curve??? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif

Come'on over to my layout and put 'yer Annie through a real test, good on flat is one thing, good and a grade, thats another
/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

We were only worried about the challange and fun of the whole thing at the time.   It was great to see it and that's all that matters.

Raymond


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

I remember when the Annies first came out and I got yelled at for pulling a dozen cars! Wish I could have been there to see this one! 
Chris


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, Thanks guys, I appreciate the compliments. Now, before this event took place, down in my basemant one night, I put all of my Bachmann cars ( I counted 18 ) on the track, ( a flat layout with 4 and 5 foot curves ) and it pulled them without hesitation. 
I was running it at about 22 SCMPH to keep it from slipping, ( on the layout ) it would slip at take off from a dead stop but a little nudge and it went great. The layout is NOT flat. the end where the tunnel is has a slight grade to it. I don't know what it is but it doese have one. It was all in fun till we noticed that we had lost speed control and the chuff and puff was out of sync. ( this problem will be posted in the DCC forum as soon as we get it fixed ). 
Anyways, it was fun while it lasted. I was like a kid in a Toy factory. 
Cliff


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Cliff,

I secretly (and sometimes publicly) challenge all of my locomotives.  I always see how many cars new locomotives will pull, so I know how much 'tonnage' each engine can handle on my line.  I think it is great that your Annie will handle trains of those lengths! 

Mark


----------



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

I think the bachmann Annie is without a doubt one of the best values on the market and this just goes one step futher to show it. I find that they pull a ten car train around my RR with the grades without a glich. I also have a BBT 2-8-0 conversion which will out pull but is not needed as a 10 car fits my outdoor RR.


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

I have put this little engine through the wringer, before I had the DCS system put in it. I have got from full throttle forward to reverse by flipping the direction btton and it took it pretty good. I have 4 Annies and have treated them all like that, just  to test them. If it can't handle it, it ain't worth having. 

I agree that these little engines are pretty strong for the money, All mine are from the Sam's Club Christmas sets.  

Cliff


----------



## Pagardener (Jan 10, 2008)

Absolutely FANTASTIC!!!!!!! Being the owner of 4 Annies (and who takes teasing from my fellow club members)/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif I am glad to see this post. I have never tried more than 5 cars + a tender loaded with batteries but who knows maybe it will do more..have to try this spring /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif
Barb


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Pagardener on 01/22/2008 4:21 PM
Absolutely FANTASTIC!!!!!!! Being the owner of 4 Annies (and who takes teasing from my fellow club members)/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif I am glad to see this post. I have never tried more than 5 cars + a tender loaded with batteries but who knows maybe it will do more..have to try this spring /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif
Barb

 Barb, if you do try this this spring, please get plenty of puctures of it. We have a train show coming up on Feb. 3rd, I am hoping that I can try it agian and get some better pictures of it. If not on the 3rd, we have another train show the weekend of March 15th & 16th, " The Worlds Greatest Hobby On Tour", maybe at that one instaed. as soon as we can do it again I promise to get better pictures of it. 

 Cliff


----------



## Pagardener (Jan 10, 2008)

Cliff
Definitely will take pics when I try. I do have a 4% grade up and a 6% grade down and 3 very sharp curves so I will add cars one at a time to find the limit
Barb


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Barb,

With 4% grades you probably won't get very many on there before it stalls, but it's ok.  Give it a shot and see what it will do.  

For 40 cars you need a fairly level layout like we had.  Good luck though.  

Raymond


----------

